# Break my quandary - which RDA, RTA, Tank or mod?



## Waine (17/7/18)

I don't know if such a thread exists here but I think it deserves a chance. How often are you keen to buy a new piece of equipment, but cannot make up your mind which one? 

After watching or reading many reviews on the Web, how nice will it be, if we here, can participate in voting for a looming, nagging decision by fellow vaper?

I am contemplating ONE of these RDA BF's
in this particular order;

1. Recurve RDA by Wotofo
2. DROP SOLO RDA BY TVC & DIGIFLAVOR (22mm)
3. Drop RDA by Digiflavor & Vapor Chronicles

One of these must accompany my brushed metal Ohm Boy Squonker that I am eying out. I enjoy single coils as much as dual coils. 

Please help me decide. You only have to choose a number, if you don't want to write something. 

Much appreciated in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/7/18)

Waine said:


> I don't know if such a thread exists here but I think it deserves a chance. How often are you keen to buy a new piece of equipment, but cannot make up your mind which one?
> 
> After watching or reading many reviews on the Web, how nice will it be, if we here, can participate in voting for a looming, nagging decision by fellow vaper?
> 
> ...


@Waine, Recurve!
Put voting buttons on top, much easier that way. (Thread tools)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rascals003 (17/7/18)

I can only vouch for the Drop RDA by Digiflavor as this is my only RDA out of the rest of the RTAs I have and I must say I am pretty impressed by it. Initially bought it as a home vape because I'm not a fan of having to drip after every few puffs but found myself dripping on my way to and at work. Its one impressive little RDA. Goodluck with trying to make a decision 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WELIHF (17/7/18)

1

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/7/18)

Drop RDA wins that battle @Waine - the Drop is so good I own 2 now...
I've not touched my other drippers since finding the glorious flavour that the Drop creates!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (17/7/18)

Raindance said:


> @Waine, Recurve!
> Put voting buttons on top, much easier that way. (Thread tools)
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the resoonse @Raindance... Crumbs, now you are asking me to get technical. Lol.  I will try next time; after I have read; "Tapatalk for Dummies". 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (17/7/18)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the resoonse @Raindance... Crumbs, now you are asking me to get technical. Lol.  I will try next time; after I have read; "Tapatalk for Dummies".
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Oops sorry @Waine, those options may not be available in Tapatalk. I do not use it but have heard from others that not all functionality is available on the app.

Regards


----------



## Cor (17/7/18)

1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (17/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Oops sorry @Waine, those options may not be available in Tapatalk. I do not use it but have heard from others that not all functionality is available on the app.
> 
> Regards


No probs bud. 

Looks like the Recurve is cutting it so far... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (17/7/18)

Waine said:


> No probs bud.
> 
> Looks like the Recurve is cutting it so far...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I am running two Recurves and am very happy with them. Great flavor and difficult to over squonk. What I appreciate most however is how quiet they are. Does not sound like a vacuum cleaner as some do.

Do not know the Drop RDA's, only noticed the Solo one today. Was eyeing the dual Drop as I want to try a dual coil as well. Does look like the Solo is half of the ordinary one so I wonder if the one millimeter extra radius would make such a huge difference were you to build a single coil in the dual. Could be the best of both worlds? Then there is also the Dead Rabbit / Drop hybrid, the Drop Dead coming soon which is the drop build deck with the Rabbit airflow. Reviews are apparently not that great although from what I've seen the design seems briliant.

Decisions, decisions...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (17/7/18)

Raindance said:


> I am running two Recurves and am very happy with them. Great flavor and difficult to over squonk. What I appreciate most however is how quiet they are. Does not sound like a vacuum cleaner as some do.
> 
> Do not know the Drop RDA's, only noticed the Solo one today. Was eyeing the dual Drop as I want to try a dual coil as well. Does look like the Solo is half of the ordinary one so I wonder if the one millimeter extra radius would make such a huge difference were you to build a single coil in the dual. Could be the best of both worlds? Then there is also the Dead Rabbit / Drop hybrid, the Drop Dead coming soon which is the drop build deck with the Rabbit airflow. Reviews are apparently not that great although from what I've seen the design seems briliant.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Lol. I know what you mean by the "Vacuum cleaner sound". I don't really enjoy that. I'm big on a quiet vape, especially when in earshot of people. Was wary of The first Drop doing that. Been Googling it. I think for now, I will probably go for the Recurve. Thanks for the feedback. 

I also want a memento of Mike Vapes. He's my favorite reviewer. Never tried one of his creations / designs yet.

I'm over the Hellvape vibe. 2 DR's were sufficient for me. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/18)

Pirate King RDA... Enough said.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (18/7/18)

Drop RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (18/7/18)

I settled on the Drop. Very happy. Thanks for all the input guys. Much appreciated.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (18/7/18)

Late to the party but the Drop was my goto RDA back in the day the Solo looks interesting especially that you can fit duals in there vertical nogal  

Might try that....


----------



## Rascals003 (18/7/18)

Waine said:


> I settled on the Drop. Very happy. Thanks for all the input guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! Thats a great little RDA. You're gonna love it. Many happy clouds to you

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/7/18)

Waine said:


> I settled on the Drop. Very happy. Thanks for all the input guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That settles it. Getting a Drop as well. Is that the Solo or the standard dual coil unit?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (18/7/18)

Raindance said:


> That settles it. Getting a Drop as well. Is that the Solo or the standard dual coil unit?
> 
> Regards


Hi @Raindance 

That is the standard, first issue duel coil Drop. I popped my own 510 drip tip on. It is truly an amazing 24mm BF RDA. The Solo isn't grabbing me. I had a look at it today. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (18/7/18)

You won't regret buying the drop

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

